# morphen



## drash (11. Juni 2002)

ich weiss jetzt überhaupt nicht, wo ich diesen thread aufmachen soll!! ich suche ein programm, womit man von einem bild in ein anderes morphen kann. allerdings nicht das normale morphen sondern so, wie es in letzter zeit auch in irgendeiner werbung zu sehen ist, dass man einen teil des bildes nimmt, der ähnlich aussieht wie bei bild 2 und aus diesem dann das neue bild entsteht!


----------



## Waschmaschine (11. Juni 2002)

also wenn das nur 1bild ist dann ist das wohl handarbeit(heist suchen zusammenpacken bla bla bla   )
naja aber wenn man das wie in der werbung als film hat....  
hmm schwierig irgendnen aniprogramm für die blendings(z.b. adobe premiere) und dann halt wiede5r handarbeit n direktes proggie dafür gibbet glaub ich net


----------



## Maxible (11. Juni 2002)

Ich kenn nur MediaStudio von Ulead, aber das ist uralt, hat keine aktuelle Qualität und is nimmer zu kriegen (isch hebb es ) Damit kann man mit geringem Aufwand wie von dir beschriebene Videos erstellen.
Kannst ja mal bei Ebay suchen oder so.
Könnt allerdings sein das es eine aktuellere Version gibt, die du bestellen / kaufen kannst (bin net ganz auf dem Stand  )


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Juni 2002)

mit besten Grüßen  => *WinMorph*

bis dann dann euer morph Mythos


----------



## Maxible (12. Juni 2002)

Wow, thx bunny! ^^

Sieht aufjedenfall bessa aus als Mediastudio


----------



## drash (12. Juni 2002)

winmorph hatte ich schon probiert, ist aber leider nicht das was ich suche!! es sollte mehr von einem bild in ein anderes übergehen indem teile vom alten bild wie die farbe in das alte "mitgenommen" werden, dass es ein viel fliessender übergang ist!!


----------



## Maxible (13. Juni 2002)

Download geht leida net 

//maxible will winmoaf hab'n//


----------



## Wahookah (14. Juni 2002)

http://download.com.com/3120-20-0.html?qt=morph&tg=dl-2001


----------



## Maxible (14. Juni 2002)

thx, aba da muss man sich anscheinend anmelden (seit wann??)

Deshalb empfehle ich 
http://www.chip.de/downloads_updates/downloads_vorschalt_8616898.html?t=1024062153&v=3600


----------



## cocoon (14. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von drash _
> *teile vom alten bild wie die farbe in das alte "mitgenommen" werden, dass es ein viel fliessender übergang ist!! *




Hey drash,

ich hab' WinMorph nicht ausprobiert, aber könnte der Trick an der Sache nicht vielleicht der sein, dass man direkt "ähnliche" Bilder nimmt, d.h. solche, die von Farbe, Struktur etc. annähernd gleich sind und aufgrunddessen das Morphen nicht so auffällt?! War zumindest meine erste Idee, als ich das Video des neuen Mayday-Themes gesehen habe (vielleicht meinst Du das ja auch), da sieht's bei einigen Übergängen sehr flüssig aus.


----------



## drash (14. Juni 2002)

ich hatte es in irgendeiner werbung gesehen, weiss aber nicht mehr von was die war!!


----------



## cocoon (14. Juni 2002)

*WinMorph*

Hab' das Programm jetzt auch mal ausprobiert - irgendwie sieht das gar nicht so sehr nach Morphen aus. Die kleine Warp-Funktion ist ganz witzig, aber das eigentliche Morphen sieht irgendwie nur nach 'nem normalen Alpha-Fade aus - das eine Bild wird ausgeblendet, während das andere eingeblendet wird. Zumal mir das erste JPEG auch irgendwie in den Farben verändert wurde (wie, als wenn man in PS an den Kanälen rumspielt) und die ausgegebene MPEG auch nich funzte..


----------



## Maxible (15. Juni 2002)

Wenn man keine Morph-Points und -Lines setzt, ist es ja nur ein Alphafading!
Ich hab WInMorph noch nicht ausprobiert, aber wennn es keine MP und ML unterstützt ist es völlig nutzlos!


----------



## axe van ecks (15. Juni 2002)

könnte es evtl. die Seat-Werbung sein ....?


----------



## drash (15. Juni 2002)

nein, die ist es sicher nicht, es ist irgend so eine werbung mit einem einkaufswagen


----------



## Wahookah (16. Juni 2002)

elatic reality bietet da glaub ich ein paar möglichkeiten, wie sich der Übergang gestaltet, möglicherweise auch Farbe etc....


----------

